# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συμπληρώματα >  Warriorlab

## hardtraining

απο τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια εχω δοκιμασει συμπληρωματα και εχω να πω οτι ειναι καλη εταιρια οπως ολες οι αλλες δηλαδη επαρνα πχ την πρωτεινη της ον και μετα ο πωλητης μου ειπε παρε και τη δικια μας warriorlab χωρις ομως να με πριζει και να μου λεει ειναι καλυτερη και τετοια και μαλιστα ο συγκεκριμενος ηταν υπευθυνος του καταστηματος! οκ πηρα τη πρωτεινη οπως και αλλα συμπληρωματα της warriorlab μου φανηκαν οπως ολα τα αλλα συμπληρωματα ,οχι τιποτα ιδιαιτερο! μαλιστα επειδη επιασα συζητηση με τον πωλητη για τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια μου ειπε ΟΤΙ Η WARRIORLAB EINAI ΘΗΓΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ OPTIMUM(ON) KAI MOY EIΠΕ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΚ! 

 ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΡΩΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό αυτα που εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα γιατί δεν εχω ασχοληθει ,εχει ειπωθεί ότι η επεξεργασια των πρώτων υλων γίνεται στην Ιρλανδία και μετα η συσκευασια στην Ελλάδα μεσω καποιας εισαγωγικης εταιρίας αν έχω καταλαβει σωστα και για λογαριασμο των Xtreme Stores...

----------


## metz

Εγώ κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως η warrior παρασκευάζει τις πρωτεϊνες της ΟΝ... δεν μπορώ να βρω το link ομώς...

Δοκίμασα την complete 8, την κρεατίνη (μονοϋδρική) και τα υγρά αμινοξέα της εν λόγω εταιρίας. Από την κρεατίνη έμεινα αρκετά ευχαριστημένος, για τα άλλα δύο δεν μπορώ να πω πως είναι άνω του μετρίου.

----------


## jsone

Η warrior δεν ειναι και δεν παιζει σε καμια περιπτωση να ειναι θυγατρικη της ON η οτιδηποτε παρομοιο.Η ΟΝ δεν εχει θυγατρικη δεν διαφημιζει θυγατρικη.
  Κατασκευαζεται στην Ιρλανδια,καλως.Εγω οταν το διαβασα αυτο και ρωτησα αν ισχυει και τι σημαινει αυτο μου ειπαν οτι στην ιρλανδια πολλες γνωστες εταιρειες οπως η ΟΝ επιλεγουν να κατασκευασουν προιοντα για την ευρωπη κιοτι εκει υπαρχουν και καλης ποιοτητας πρωτες υλες.Αυτο μονο!Αυτο λοιπον δε σημαινει επουδενι οτι ειναι θυγατρικη της,πολλες ακομα εταιρειες μπορει να κατασκευαζουν στο ιδιο εργοστασιο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι ιδιες.
Αυτο απο τη μια ισως σημαινει οτι παρασκευαζεται σε εμπιστο εργοστασιο,απο την αλλη ομως μη συγχυζομαστε και το βαζουμε στην ιδια μοιρα με την ΟΝ καθως το εργοστασιο απλα παρασκευαζει,τις πρωτες υλες τις αγοραζουν οι εταιρειες και τις στελνουν εκει.
Αρα:ιδιο εργοστασιο-οχι αναγκαστικα ιδιες πρωτες υλες-σε καμια περιπτωση συγγενικες.
Προσωπικη αποψη,τη whey τη προτιμω καποιες φορες μια χαρα ειναι.
Γενικη αποψη, ο καθενας δοκιμαζει και κρινει,σαλλους μπορει να φανει καλη εταιρεια σαλλους οχι οπως συμβαινει με καθε εταιρεια,την ωρα που ο ενας δινει τρομερες εντυπωσεις ο αλλος λεει μουφα.
Για μενα το θεμα πριν καποιος κριτικαρει ενα συμπληρωμα οποιαδηποτε εταιρειας ειναι να ξερει οταν το παιρνει τη θα πρεπει να περιμενει απο αυτο.
Σορυ που γραψα πολλα απλα αναλωνεται καιρο αυτο το θεμα κιεχω διαβασει τοσα και τοσα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Adinamos

Κ εγω εχω ακουσει οτι οπτιμουμ και γουαριορλαμπ παρασκευαζονται στο ιδιο εργοστασιο στην ιρλανδια. Επισης οτι μερικα προιοντα τους (ΟΝ pro complex, Warriolab complete 8 ) ειναι ιδια..!

----------


## Surfer

Παρασκευάζεται στην Ιρλανδία για λογαριασμό των xtreme stores (το γράφει η συσκευασία επάνω). Δε γίνεται εδώ η συσκευασία δλδ.

----------


## hardtraining

να και η ιστοσελιδα της  www.warriorlab.com

----------


## hardtraining

πανω στα κουτια των συμπληρωματων της εταιριας αυτης εχει και τηλεφωνα της αθλητικης επε α.ε!! γραφει τα τηλεφωνα της και λεει οτι παρασκευαζεται απο την αθλητικη επε!! αρα αμα τυχον καποιος θελει να μαθει πληροφοριες,η οτιδηποτε αλλο τοτε μπορει να παρει ενα τηλ!! βασικα μου φαινεται καλο που εχει τηλεφωνα για να ξες πανω κατω τι παιζει!!!

----------


## arisfwtis

η complete 8 αυτης της εταιριας ειναι πολυ καλη
ωραια γευση
καλη διαλυτοτητα μια χαρα

----------


## hardtraining

> η complete 8 αυτης της εταιριας ειναι πολυ καλη
> ωραια γευση
> καλη διαλυτοτητα μια χαρα


 ναι και εγω ειχα παρει την αντιστοιχη whey της warriorlab και ηταν καλη οπως ολες οι αλλες whey φυσικα! απλως μερικοι κραταν επιφυλαξεις γιατι σου λεει την ηξερα και απο χθες την εταιρια αυτη? προσφατα εμφανιστηκε!! παντως θεωρω πολυ καλο που εχει πανω τηλεφωνα επικοινωνιας!!

----------


## Bane

Αναγράφεται πουθενά στο site της warriorlab ότι είναι θυγατρική της Optimum? Αν ναι θα είχε ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον να έστελνα ένα mail στα γραφεία της Optimum.

----------


## jsone

> Αναγράφεται πουθενά στο site της warriorlab ότι είναι θυγατρική της Optimum? Αν ναι θα είχε ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον να έστελνα ένα mail στα γραφεία της Optimum.


Oxι.Αρβυλα ειναι αυτο.

----------


## stavrozgr

Συνήθως δεν ειμαι καχύποπτος...

ΑΛΛΑ...

Γιατι δεν λεει πουθενα εδρα της εταιριας ?
Μόνο μια φορμα επικοινωνιας εχει....
επίσης μεσα στο site τους δεν εχει την KRE - ALKALYN / 120 caps (WARRIORLAB)
Να ανυσηχω γι αυτο ???

και κατι ακομα... γιατι ενω ολο το site ειναι στην αγγλική γλώσσα...
στην επικοινωνια λέει "Θέλω να λαμβάνω newsletters" στα ελληνικά ???

----------


## Surfer

> Συνήθως δεν ειμαι καχύποπτος...
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ...
> 
> Γιατι δεν λεει πουθενα εδρα της εταιριας ?
> Μόνο μια φορμα επικοινωνιας εχει....
> επίσης μεσα στο site τους δεν εχει την KRE - ALKALYN / 120 caps (WARRIORLAB)
> Να ανυσηχω γι αυτο ???
> 
> ...



επάνω στην συσκευασία γράφει κανονικά όλα τα στοιχεία της εταιρείας, την έχω μπροστά μου τη συσκευασία αυτή τη στιγμή...στο site,  επειδή είναι των Xtreme stores, πόλύ απλά πας στο site της εταιρείας...όπου εξάλλου υπάρχει και η διαφήμιση της εν λόγω εταιρείας...

Μπήκα στο site των xtreme και στα συμπληρώματα, στη Warriorlab, βρίσκω κανονικά την Kre-Alkalyn...

----------


## hardtraining

> Αναγράφεται πουθενά στο site της warriorlab ότι είναι θυγατρική της Optimum? Αν ναι θα είχε ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον να έστελνα ένα mail στα γραφεία της Optimum.


 παιδια ναι η λυση ειναι αυτη για να μαθουμε τι ακριβως παιζει!!! φιλε μπανε θα στειλεις η να στειλω εγω?

----------


## hardtraining

παντως εψαξα στο ιντερνετ αλλα πουθενα δεν ειδα να λεει οτι η warriorlab ειναι θυγατρικη της οπτιμουμ!!!

----------


## Bane

> παιδια ναι η λυση ειναι αυτη για να μαθουμε τι ακριβως παιζει!!! φιλε μπανε θα στειλεις η να στειλω εγω?


Εφόσων δεν αναγράφεται στο ιντερνετ και απλά το λέει κάθε τυχάρπαστος πωλητής(πάντως στο Αμέρικα οι πωλητές των GNC λένε τισ απίστευτες παπαριές για να σε κάνουν να αγοράσεις από την μάρκα του GNC καθότι πέρνουν μπόνους) δεν πιστεύω ότι η Οπτιμουμ πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί ποτέ με αυτό. Πάντως αν θες στείλε, βάζω στοίχημα ότι έχω και δεν έχω πως η απάντηση τους θα είναι αρνητική.

----------


## stavrozgr

> επάνω στην συσκευασία γράφει κανονικά όλα τα στοιχεία της εταιρείας, την έχω μπροστά μου τη συσκευασία αυτή τη στιγμή...στο site,  επειδή είναι των Xtreme stores, πόλύ απλά πας στο site της εταιρείας...όπου εξάλλου υπάρχει και η διαφήμιση της εν λόγω εταιρείας...
> 
> Μπήκα στο site των xtreme και στα συμπληρώματα, στη Warriorlab, βρίσκω κανονικά την Kre-Alkalyn...



Στα Xtreme ναι οκ το εχει ! στο επισημο το site τους ομως ????????

Και επανω στο κουτι γράφει τα στοιχεια της εισαγωγικης... οχι της εταιριας.......

κι εγω την βρισκω στο site των xtreme , Πριν λιγες μερες την αγορασα απο εκει....

και ετσι οπως ειναι στημενο το site της warriorlab μονο για των xtreme stores
δεν μοιαζει...

----------


## metz

Πάντως ψάχνωντας στο διαδίκτυο δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι για την εταιρία αυτή. Φαίνεται ότι διατίθεται μόνο στην Ελληνική αγορά από τα xtreme stores.


Φαίνεται πως είναι κάτι σαν ''private label'' των xtreme stores.


Η κρεατίνη τους πάντως με ''έπιασε'' καλά.

----------


## Surfer

> Πάντως ψάχνωντας στο διαδίκτυο δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι για την εταιρία αυτή. Φαίνεται ότι διατίθεται μόνο στην Ελληνική αγορά από τα xtreme stores.
> 
> 
> Φαίνεται πως είναι κάτι σαν ''private label'' των xtreme stores.
> 
> 
> Η κρεατίνη τους πάντως με ''έπιασε'' καλά.




έτσι είναι...αφού παρασκευάζεται για την Πανελλαδική ΑΕ...δλδ για τα xtreme stores...

----------


## CROCOJET

Ρε παιδιά μου φαίνεται ότι ορισμένοι από εσας απλά προσπαθείτε να αποφύγετε την πραγματικότητα. Δηλαδή πού είναι το δύσκολο να καταλάβετε ότι πρόκειται απλά για μία ετικέτα; Την τρέλα μου μέσα δηλαδή...  :02. Nana na nana:  :03. Clapping:  :08. Elephant:  :02. Sleeping:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Idea:  :02. Smash:  :08. Evil Fire:  :02. Moderator:  :08. Turtle:  :02. Clown2:  :02. Bounce:

----------


## stavrozgr

Κι εμενα με επιασε η κρεατίνη τους !

Και εγω προσωπικα δεν προσπαθω να αποφυγω τιποτα...

το προφιλ της εταιρια ψαχνω... κακο ???

οπως το εχει π.χ η ON http://www.optimumnutrition.com/about.php

Το προφιλ ψαχνω αλλα πλήρες προφίλ !

Θα το πω και αλλιως... αν ηταν δεν θα επερνα την κρεατινη τους !
θα διαλεγα μια αλλη....

αλλα καποια πραματα ειναι απο περιεργεια... πως βρεθηκε ετσι απο το πουθενα ?

καπως ετσι το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω τουλαχιστων...

----------


## CROCOJET

> το προφιλ της εταιρια ψαχνω... κακο ???
> 
> οπως το εχει π.χ η ON http://www.optimumnutrition.com/about.php
> 
> Το προφιλ ψαχνω αλλα πλήρες προφίλ !


Αδερφέ, αν υπήρχε τέτοιο πράγμα, θα βρισκόταν στην αντίστοιχη σελίδα του site της εταιρίας στην οποία αναφέρεται το τοπικ. Αλλά, δυστυχώς, στη σελίδα αυτή αγώ βλέπω μόνο μερικές ηρωικές εκφράσεις και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## jack26

Στο site της warrior δεν αναφερει τπτ για ON.
Στο site των extreme στα προιοντα της warrior δεν αναφερει τπτ για oN.
Τα προιοντα πανω δεν λενε τπτ για OΝ.
Εννοειται ρε παιδια οτι ενδεχομενη απαντηση θαναι αρνητικη και επισημα ουτε warrior ουτε τα extreme αναφερουν περι θυγατρικοτητας κτλ.τωρα αν τοπε κανενας πωλητης η αν το καταλαβε κανεις λαθος τι να πω.
Μπερδευομαστε χωρις λογο,παιδια οποιος αγοραζει on αγοραζει on και οποιος warrior αγοραζει warrior
ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ CROCOJET ειναι απλα μια ετικετα και προς θεου δεν ειναι ιδιες ετικετες.

----------


## CROCOJET

Στο site της ON αναφέρει ότι η Optimum Nutrition Inc είναι θυγατρική της εταιρίας Glanbia και κατέχει δύο σειρές συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής: την Optimum Nutrition και την American Body Building. Τα συμπληρώματα τα διακινεί η ίδια σε συνεργασία με την Costello's Health Distributors (η οποία ανήκει στους ιδρυτές της Optimum Nutrition Inc) και την εταιρία ΑΒΒ.

----------


## jack26

++++++
Hσουν ξεκαθαρος.  :01. Smile:

----------


## metz

> Ρε παιδιά μου φαίνεται ότι ορισμένοι από εσας απλά προσπαθείτε να αποφύγετε την πραγματικότητα. Δηλαδή πού είναι το δύσκολο να καταλάβετε ότι πρόκειται απλά για μία ετικέτα; Την τρέλα μου μέσα δηλαδή...


Χαλάρωσε ρε φίλε, συζήτηση κάνουμε...

Δεν προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε τίποτε, ένα απλό forum είναι όπου ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις, δεν λύνουμε το κυπριακό. Το θέμα είναι η εταιρία Warriorlab  και πάνω σ'άυτό συζητάμε. Δεν χρειάζεται να φορτώνεις...

 :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

> Χαλάρωσε ρε φίλε, συζήτηση κάνουμε...
> 
> Δεν προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε τίποτε, ένα απλό forum είναι όπου ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις, δεν λύνουμε το κυπριακό. Το θέμα είναι η εταιρία Warriorlab  και πάνω σ'άυτό συζητάμε. Δεν χρειάζεται να φορτώνεις...


δεν φορτωσε..κατι σαν εγκεφαλικο μου κανει.

----------


## metz

> Στο site της ON αναφέρει ότι η Optimum Nutrition Inc είναι θυγατρική της εταιρίας Glanbia και κατέχει δύο σειρές συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής: την Optimum Nutrition και την American Body Building. Τα συμπληρώματα τα διακινεί η ίδια σε συνεργασία με την Costello's Health Distributors (η οποία ανήκει στους ιδρυτές της Optimum Nutrition Inc) και την εταιρία ΑΒΒ.


Είναι ξεκάθαρο, νομίζω πέραν κάθε αμφιβολίας πως δεν υπάρχει σχέση ανάμεσα στις δύο. Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να βρω το link όπου είχα δαβάσει για σχεση μεταξύ των δύο. Δεν έχει σημασία όμως αφού δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει τίποτε τέτοιο.

Στα x-treme πάντως την προοθούν αρκετά - προφανώς λόγω της εμπορικής σχέσης (εισαγωγή και διανομή).

----------


## metz

> δεν φορτωσε..κατι σαν εγκεφαλικο μου κανει.


 :01. ROFL: 

Κι εγώ έτσι το κατάλαβα... απλά επέλεξα να το θέσω ποιο κομψά!

 :01. Wink:

----------


## CROCOJET

Παιδιά όλα cool  :08. Toast:  Φυσικά και δε φόρτωσα με κάποιον συμφορουμίτη. Απλά όταν βλέπω να συμπεριφέρονται στον καταναλωτή σαν να είναι βόδι, αγανακτώ σε κάποιο βαθμό... Αλλά μου περνάει.  :01. ROFL:  :08. Toast:

----------


## chris corfu

παιδια κι εγω χρησιμοποιω την complete 8(χωρις να μου την πλασαρει πωλητης) και σε καταστημα και στην θεσσαλονικη και στην κερκυρα οι πωλητες μου ειπαν οτι φτιαχνεται στον ιδιο εργοστασιο με την ΟΝ και εισαγεται αποκλειστικα για τα xtreme stores αλλα κανεις δεν μου ειπε οτι ειναι θυγατρικη με ΟΝ κτλ.. το συν για εμενα ειναι οτι την βρισκω ποιοτικη αλλα εχω και ενα αγκαθι επειδη δεν ειναι γνωστη εταιρεια οπως αλλες..  :01. Wink:

----------


## jack26

> παιδια κι εγω χρησιμοποιω την complete 8(χωρις να μου την πλασαρει πωλητης) και σε καταστημα και στην θεσσαλονικη και στην κερκυρα οι πωλητες μου ειπαν οτι φτιαχνεται στον ιδιο εργοστασιο με την ΟΝ και εισαγεται αποκλειστικα για τα xtreme stores αλλα κανεις δεν μου ειπε οτι ειναι θυγατρικη με ΟΝ κτλ.. το συν για εμενα ειναι οτι την βρισκω ποιοτικη αλλα εχω και ενα αγκαθι επειδη δεν ειναι γνωστη εταιρεια οπως αλλες..


chris τοτε περιμενουμε την αποψη σου απο τη δοκιμη που κανεις.

----------


## koukouvitis

lipon na pw k gw tin gnwmh mou...Den iparxei kamia sxesh tis ON me tin warriorlab mia aniparkth etairia pou den iparxei pouthena ektos ellados.kai kati allo h KRE-ALKALYN kai h monh gnhsia einai tis EFX den iparxei otue isagete stin elada. sigekrimena oi aktaskevastes kai autoi stin ousia pou anakalipsan tin patenta lene oti tha akolouthisoun polles apomimiseis .ayta ta liga apo oti kserw kai exw psaksei

----------


## sTeLaKoS

koukouvitis να μας λες τη γνώμη σου, αλλά στα ελληνικά.
Αυτά τα ακαταλαβίστικα απαγορεύονται στο φόρουμ μας.

Καλώς όρισες.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Bane

> lipon na pw k gw tin gnwmh mou...Den iparxei kamia sxesh tis ON me tin warriorlab mia aniparkth etairia pou den iparxei pouthena ektos ellados.kai kati allo h KRE-ALKALYN kai h monh gnhsia einai tis EFX den iparxei otue isagete stin elada. sigekrimena oi aktaskevastes kai autoi stin ousia pou anakalipsan tin patenta lene oti tha akolouthisoun polles apomimiseis .ayta ta liga apo oti kserw kai exw psaksei


Kre-alkalyn μπορεί να αγοράσει οποιοσδήποτε κατασκευαστής από την μητρική εταιρεία για την μαγευτική τιμή των 40$ ανά κιλό

----------


## Devil

> Kre-alkalyn μπορεί να αγοράσει οποιοσδήποτε κατασκευαστής από την μητρική εταιρεία για την μαγευτική τιμή των *40$ ανά κιλό*


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: καφροιιιι και 40$ πουλανε 50γρ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Judge

αναφερθηκε καπου οτι η ΟΝ ανηκει στην Glanbia, oπου Glanbia= 2ος μεγαλυτερος παρασκευαστης πρωτεινων oρρου γαλακτος στον κοσμο.
Οποτε εαν οντως πισω απο την WarriorLab ειναι με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο η Glanbia τοτε για μενα ειναι αρκετο! Eιδικα ενα μαλιστα ειναι φτηνοτερη η Warrior απο την ΟΝ

----------


## Michaelangelo

Παιδιά, η εταιρεία υπάρχει ΜΌΝΟ στην Ελλάδα, οπότε ότι λέγεται για ΟΝ είναι μπαρμπούτσαλα! Απλά τα x-treme την προωθούνε, όπως προωθούνε ανά κάτι χρόνια κάποια εταιρεία (δες SportsLab στο παρελθόν) επειδή τα ποσοστά είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερα! Ε, δεν γίνεται ΌΟΟΟΛΟΙ οι πωλητές των x-treme να ξέρουν ότι η ΟΝ είναι θυγατρική της και από τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο... μα κανείς;;; :02. Shock:

----------


## Judge

> Παιδιά, η εταιρεία υπάρχει ΜΌΝΟ στην Ελλάδα, οπότε ότι λέγεται για ΟΝ είναι μπαρμπούτσαλα! Απλά τα x-treme την προωθούνε, όπως προωθούνε ανά κάτι χρόνια κάποια εταιρεία (δες SportsLab στο παρελθόν) επειδή τα ποσοστά είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερα! Ε, δεν γίνεται ΌΟΟΟΛΟΙ οι πωλητές των x-treme να ξέρουν ότι η ΟΝ είναι θυγατρική της και από τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο... μα κανείς;;;


εαν δεν ηταν κατα καποιο τροπο απαντηση στο δικο μου ποστ το δικο σου τοτε οκ ακυρο αλλα εαν ναι τοτε σου υπενθυμιζω οτι δεν με αφορα η σχεση η οχι της ΟΝ με την Warrior (που μαλλον δεν υπαρχει καν σχεση) αλλα εαν τα xtr stores ζητησαν και τους εφτιαξε  ( η απλα αγορασαν απο το εργοστασιο της)η Glanbia πρωτεινες τοτε αυτο αρκει και δεν ειναι σιγουρα για πεταμα η κατω του μετριου

----------


## Michaelangelo

> εαν δεν ηταν κατα καποιο τροπο απαντηση στο δικο μου ποστ το δικο σου τοτε οκ ακυρο αλλα εαν ναι τοτε σου υπενθυμιζω οτι δεν με αφορα η σχεση η οχι της ΟΝ με την Warrior (που μαλλον δεν υπαρχει καν σχεση) αλλα εαν τα xtr stores ζητησαν και τους εφτιαξε  ( η απλα αγορασαν απο το εργοστασιο της)η Glanbia πρωτεινες τοτε αυτο αρκει και δεν ειναι σιγουρα για πεταμα η κατω του μετριου


Όχι αδερφέ, δεν είπα είναι για πέταμα η εταιρεία. Ίσα ίσα, πιστεύω για την Ελλάδα και αγορές από εκεί είναι καλό value for money. Δεν νομίζω να έχει γίνει καμία ανακοίνωση από την εν λόγω εταιρεία για συνεργασία με τα x-treme, μην τρελαθούμε! Άλλο το αν είναι καλή και άλλο θυγατρικές και πράσινα άλογα! 

Ξέρουμε τι εστί πωλητές! Υπάρχουν 2 είδη:

1. Αυτοί που απλώς πάνε να στα φάνε.

2. Αυτοί που θέλουν να σε αφήσουν ικανοποιημένο για να ψωνίζεις μόνιμα από αυτούς ακόμα και αν έχουν κάτι πιο ακριβά! Φυσικά αν μπορούν να σε αφήσουν ικανοποιημένο και ως προς το συμφέρον τους μαζί, ακόμα καλύτερα!

Δυστυχώς η πρώτη κατηγορία είναι συντριπτική πλειοψηφία  :01. Sad: 

Υ.Γ.: Δεν ήταν απάντηση στο ποστ σου.

----------


## Judge

ok man κανενα προβλημα  :01. Wink:  Οι πωλητες δυστυχως ειναι μαλλον επιεικως απαραδεκτοι, η πλειοψηφια τουλαχιστο

----------


## jannous44

πηγα και εγω σημερα αν αγορασω τη σακουλα της ON και επειδη ειχε μονο φραουλα  :01. Sad:  μου προτεινε ο πωλητης την COMPLETE WHEY της warriorlab και που ειπε οτι παρασκευαζετε στο ιδιο εργοστασιο με αυτη τις ΟΝ. εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την εν λογο πρωτεινη? βγενει και φθηνοτερη σε σχεση με αυτη τις ΟΝ σκευτομε να την αγορασω μιας και μου ειπε οτι δεν ξερει ποτε θα ερθει σακουλα μεγαλη της ΟΝ . τι λετε?

----------


## Zylo

> πηγα και εγω σημερα αν αγορασω τη σακουλα της ON και επειδη ειχε μονο φραουλα  μου προτεινε ο πωλητης την COMPLETE WHEY της warriorlab και που ειπε οτι παρασκευαζετε στο ιδιο εργοστασιο με αυτη τις ΟΝ. εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την εν λογο πρωτεινη? βγενει και φθηνοτερη σε σχεση με αυτη τις ΟΝ σκευτομε να την αγορασω μιας και μου ειπε οτι δεν ξερει ποτε θα ερθει σακουλα μεγαλη της ΟΝ . τι λετε?


εγω προσωπικα λεω να αφησεις και τις 2.....παρε απο εξωτερικο κατι αλλιως παρε την whey shake της syntrax που ειναι πολυ αξιολογη εταιρια,εχει τελεια γευση και τελεια διαλητοτητα...

----------


## Stamer

Τι αποψη εχετε γενικά για αυτην την εταιρεία συμπληρωμάτων.??Η complete whey  είναι καλη??Εχω ακουσει διαφορα πάντως για την εν λόγω εταιρεία για αυτο ρωτάω.. :01. Wink:

----------


## adamz

> πηγα και εγω σημερα αν αγορασω τη σακουλα της ON και επειδη ειχε μονο φραουλα  μου προτεινε ο πωλητης την COMPLETE WHEY της warriorlab και που ειπε οτι παρασκευαζετε στο ιδιο εργοστασιο με αυτη τις ΟΝ. εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την εν λογο πρωτεινη? βγενει και φθηνοτερη σε σχεση με αυτη τις ΟΝ σκευτομε να την αγορασω μιας και μου ειπε οτι δεν ξερει ποτε θα ερθει σακουλα μεγαλη της ΟΝ . τι λετε?


εγω την ειχα παρει ηταν η 1η πρωτεινη που ειχα παρει...
δεν ηξερα και πηγα και πηρα οτι μου πλασαραν στα χτρ.αλλα δεν μ παν τπτ για ον..κλπ

αλλα τελικα μια χαρα μου βγηκε!γευση απαλη (σοκολατα) διαλητοτειτα τελεια! ...
τωρα δεν ξερω..σκεφτομαι να παρω την δεξτροζη της warrio.

την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## Nio

> τωρα δεν ξερω..σκεφτομαι να παρω την δεξτροζη της warrio.
> 
> την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?


Yes, me! Συνολικά, να έχω κατεβάσει κανά 4κιλο από αυτήν, όπως και από τη μάλτο άλλα τόσα και παραπάνω.
Dextro και malto από warriorlab παίρνω, και όσο θα μπορούσε κάποιος να είναι ευχαριστημένος από 'ζάχαρες', ε , είμαι.

----------


## deluxe

Και εγω αγορασα δεξτροζη και μαλτοδεξτρινη απο την warriorlab πριν 3 ημερες. Ενταξει η δεξτροζη καλη μου φαινεται. Η μαλτοδεξτρινη ειναι λιγο πιο σκληρη απο μια αλλη που ειχα. Δε ξερω γιατι.

----------


## fEtas7

εχω δοκιμασει προιοντα της εν λογω εταιριας και ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος..δεν νομιζω οτι εχει καμια σχεση με την ον εφοσον δεν εχει αποδειχθει κατι.
αυτα που εχω χρησιμοποιησει απο warrior lab ειναι:
1)complete 8(παρα πολυ καλη προτεινη 9.5/10 )
2)complete whey (επισης εχω μεινει αρκετα ευχαριστημενος αυτη χρησιμοποιω τωρα 9/10)
3)kre alkalyn(δινει φουσκωμα δεν τελειωσα τον κυκλο της οποτε δεν βαζω βαθμολογια)
4)complete load( σου δινει κ αυτη φουσκωμα και τσιτα αλλα υπαρχουν πολυ καλυτερες 8/10)
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## fEtas7

και τα αμινοξεα BCAA ειχα δοκιμασει σε μορφη σκονης και δεν πινοταν με τιποτα δεν την προτεινω καθολου.6.5 :08. Turtle: /10

----------


## pikos

Όπως πρότειναν κι άλλοι συμφωνώ μακριά από warrior lab και on, υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες επιλογές.

----------


## metz

> Όπως πρότειναν κι άλλοι συμφωνώ μακριά από warrior lab και on, υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες επιλογές.


Ποιος είπε μακριά από ΟΝ; και γιατί; 

Είναι μια από τις καλύτερες και ευρέως αποδεκτές εταιρίες συμπληρωμάτων παγκοσμίως! 

Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα!

----------


## ToniTsiou

Παιδες δοκιμαζω για 3 μηνες τωρα συμπληρωματα της WarriorLab τα οποια μου τελειωσαν πριν 3μερες.Επαιρνα Complete Whey 2270gr, L-Glutamine, complete pump(νιτρικο) kai την Κre Alcalyn την κρεατινη.Παιδια συγνωμη για αυτο που θα πω αλλα πιο μουφα εταιρια απο αυτην δεν υπαρχει.Ακομα λυπαμαι τα χρηματα μου! Εχω δοκιμασει απο μαγαζια και μαγαζια πραγματα τα οποια ειδα κατα 80% αποτελεσματα.H WarriorLab (παντα εντυπωση μου) ειναι απλα μια εταιρια που λεει οτι βγαζει συμπληρωματα ενω στην πραγματικοτητα πουλαει νερο σε σκονη! :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ToniTsiou

> Όπως πρότειναν κι άλλοι συμφωνώ μακριά από warrior lab και on, υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες επιλογές.


 +10  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panakos

παιδια δηλαδη εγω που σκεφτομαι να παρω την καρνιτινη αυτης της εταιρειας λετε να μην την παρω?πανρως το πρωτο κουτι που τελειωσα ειχε αποτελεσμα! :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> παιδια δηλαδη εγω που σκεφτομαι να παρω την καρνιτινη αυτης της εταιρειας λετε να μην την παρω?πανρως το πρωτο κουτι που τελειωσα ειχε αποτελεσμα!


τι ειδους αποτελεσμα ειχε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## panakos

μαζι με διατροφη σε 1 μηνα απο 16%σε 13% λιπος!

----------


## sofos

> μαζι με διατροφη σε 1 μηνα απο 16%σε 13% λιπος!


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## ToniTsiou

> μαζι με διατροφη σε 1 μηνα απο 16%σε 13% λιπος!


 σε 1 μηνα 3% κατω? δλδ αμα παρω 2 κουτια μαζι 8α πεσω 6%? :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## ChRiSbB

> Όπως πρότειναν κι άλλοι συμφωνώ μακριά από warrior lab και on, υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες επιλογές.


 +1 για warrior lab(πεταμένα λεφτά) αλλά όχι και για την ΟΝ.

----------


## aalexandros

Παιδια εγω εχω τελειωσει ενα κουτι Whey isolate της warriorlab σε γευση σοκολατας..σε γενικες γραμμες ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.Επισης εχω παρει και την κρεατινη complete 3 πριν απο μια εβδομαδα..για τα αποτελεσματα της θα σας ενημερωσω  :01. Wink:  αν την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις ας μας γραψει τις εντυπωσεις του....

----------


## Bandit

Η warrior lab είναι ετικέτα, και τα προιόντα είναι ιδιωτικής ετικέτας.
Τα extreme stores μισθώνουν ένα εργοστάσιο στην Ιρλανδία ή Γερμανία (το οποίο διαθέτει τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό και τεχνογνωσία) παράγει τα προιόντα και αυτά εισάγονται στην Ελλάδα με την επωνυμία warrior lab.
Και μην νομίζετε ότι εισάγονται μόνο στην Ελλάδα από τα συγκεκριμένα εργοστάσια. (εκτός και αν έχει τόσες πωλήσεις η extreme stores που μισθώνει αποκλειστικά τα εργοστάσια για πάρτη της).
Τα προιόντα ενός εργοστασίου μπορούν να πάνε παντού, απλώς κάθε φορά τοποθετούν διαφορετική ετικέτα επάνω, ανάλογα με το ποιος είναι ο πελάτης. Και είτε συσκευάζονται επί τόπου στο εργοστάσιο παραγωγής (αν υπάρχει και δυνατότητα συσκευασίας) είτε αποστέλεται στη χώρα προορισμού χύμα και γίνεται η συσκευασία εκεί.
Τα προιόντα warrior lab είναι no name, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι είναι κακό αυτό απαραίτητα. Απλώς η extreme stores εκμεταλλεύεται ότι έχει ένα μεγάλο πελατολόγιο και το σπρώχνει στην αγορά των προιόντων που εισάγει η ίδια με προφανώς μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο κέρδους από μια επώνυμη μάρκα (πχ ΟΝ) η οποία προμηθεύει την extreme stores αλλά σε πολύ πιο υψηλές τιμές απότι η ίδια η extreme stores αγοράζει το no name προιόν από ένα εργοστάσιο της Ιρλανδίας.

----------


## Mikekan

Πάντως σίγουρα υπαρχει γραμμή στους πωλητές να σπρώχνουν πρώτα warrior lab και μετα όλα τα υπόλοιπα, προφανώς λόγω περιθωρίου κέρδους! Ειναι τρομερά εκνευρίστικα ομως και ένας απο τους λόγους που αποφεύγω να ψωνίζω απο τα xtreme. Δεν θέλω ρε αδερφέ warrior lab, με το ζόρι δηλαδη?

----------


## Bandit

Εντάξει δεν στο δίνουν και με το ζόρι, απλά το παρουσιάζουν σαν μια εναλλακτική, και μάλιστα οικονομικότερη (και δεν έχουν άδικο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις) Εσύ ως αγοραστής κρίνεις και αποφασίζεις.
Δεν είναι λόγος να αποφεύγεις να ψωνίζεις από τα extreme, απλά επιλέγεις την εταιρία που εσύ θέλεις. Τώρα αν έχεις βρει κάτι άλλο, από κάποιο άλλο μαγαζί που πιστεύεις ότι σε συμφέρει περισσότερο τότε...μαζί σου.

----------


## aalexandros

Παιδες μπορει να εμεινα ευχαριστημενος απο την isolate της συγκεκριμενης εταιρειας αλλα απο την κρεατινη complete 3 καθολου  :01. Evil NO:  ναι μεν ωραια γευση πορτοκαλι και πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα αλλα απο αποτελεσματα μηδεν.ουτε δυναμη μου εδωσε στις προπονησεις αλλα ουτε καν νερα μου κρατησε..σα να μη την πηρα ποτε ενα πραγμα.παντως οσες φορες εχω παει xtreme πρωτα μου παρουσιασαν τα προιοντα της warior και μετα ολα τα αλλα χωρις να με πιεσουν..εκτος απο τις φορες που πηγα και τους ειπα ''θελω αυτο'' συγκεκριμενα τοτε δε μου ανεφεραν καθολου την warior.

----------


## AlexakisKon

εγω παντως οπωτε πήγα στα extreme, ειπα στον πωλητη αν έχει αυτο που με ενδιαφερει και αν το εχει να μου το δωσει, ετσι δεν σου πλασαρει τιποτα, αλλα οπωτε είδα καποιον να πηγαινει και να ρωταει για πρωτεϊνες και συμπληρωματα, δηλαδη αρχαριο, τελικα εφευγε με πρωτεϊνη warrior lab  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## AlexakisKon

> Παιδες μπορει να εμεινα ευχαριστημενος απο την isolate της συγκεκριμενης εταιρειας αλλα απο την κρεατινη complete 3 καθολου  ναι μεν ωραια γευση πορτοκαλι και πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα αλλα απο αποτελεσματα μηδεν.ουτε δυναμη μου εδωσε στις προπονησεις αλλα ουτε καν νερα μου κρατησε..σα να μη την πηρα ποτε ενα πραγμα.παντως οσες φορες εχω παει xtreme πρωτα μου παρουσιασαν τα προιοντα της warior και μετα ολα τα αλλα χωρις να με πιεσουν..εκτος απο τις φορες που πηγα και τους ειπα ''θελω αυτο'' συγκεκριμενα τοτε δε μου ανεφεραν καθολου την warior.


αυτό ακριβως

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

και γω αυτό νομίζω όταν πάει ένας αρχάριος να αγοράσει ένα προιον η πρώτη τους επιλογή είναι η warrior lab. οκ δεν τρέχει κάτι άμα τρως κάλα και γυμνάζεσαι σωστά όλα τα προϊόντα δουλεύουν.όχι μόνο της warrior lab γενικά μιλάω.

----------


## Mikekan

Δεν διαφωνώ, ένα συγκεκριμένος ομως επιμένει υπέρ ο δέοντος και γίνεται εκνευριστικός.

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

να ταν μόνο ένας καλά θα ήταν. εγώ προσωπικά ποτέ δεν μένω στο ίδιο προιον δοκιμάζω από όλες τις μάρκες κάθε φορά.

----------


## moumia

Όχι μόνο αυτό πρέπει σου λέει να πάρεις και πολλές δόσεις προφανώς για να σε πιάσει
το προιόν ώστε να δεις αποτέλεσμα πολύ εκνεβριστικό μιλάμε...

----------


## Dipatrx8

Πήγα και εγώ στο xtreme της γειτονιάς μου να πάρω μια whey της optimum  και ο τυπος μου είπε να παρω warrior γιατι η optimum θελει και βιταμινες και αλλα διαφορα για να αποροφηθεί. οποτε με είδε ασχετο με φορτσε με warrior complete whey.
Δεν την άνοιξα. Να την πάω πίσω ?  ή να την πάρω ? 1 κιλο είναι. Πεταμένα λεφτά? η δεν τρέχει τίποτα και απλα δεν ξαναπατάω εκει αν με εχει παραμυθιάσει?
\

----------


## Mikekan

χαχα καλά έτσι σου είπε? Να τη πας πίσω εννοείται!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Να την πάς πίσω και να πάρεις της οn..αντε και καλόπιωτη  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Dipatrx8

Μου είπε μλκς ο τύπος έτσι ?  καλα θα με ξαναδεί μια φορά ακόμα στο μαγαζί του αύριο το πρωί για να αλλάξω την πρωτείνη.

----------


## Mikekan

Όχι απλά μαλακίες, πρέπει να θεωρείς τον άλλον τελείως άσχετο για να του πεις τέτοια πράγματα, καμία συστολή - τίποτα! Μόνο και μόνο για αυτό εγώ θα τη γύριζα πίσω τη πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## Dipatrx8

Οκ την πήγα πίσω. Θα μου φέρει optimum. Και μου είπε και πάλι ότι η οπτιμουμ θέλει βιταμίνες.

----------


## Dipatrx8

> Οκ την πήγα πίσω. Θα μου φέρει optimum. Και μου είπε και πάλι ότι η οπτιμουμ θέλει βιταμίνες.


 Α και οτι η warrior  τις εχει μέσα. στεκουν αυτα ρε παιδια που λεεί?

----------


## Mikekan

Φίλε όχι δεν ισχύουν σε καμία περίπτωση, είναι τόσο ηλίθιο σαν σου λέω ότι ο γάιδαρος πετάει, δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να στο πω. Εγώ δεν θα ξαναπήγαινα καν σε αυτό το μαγαζί, πάρε τη ON και τέλος.

----------


## Lao

> Οκ την πήγα πίσω. Θα μου φέρει optimum. Και μου είπε και πάλι ότι η οπτιμουμ θέλει βιταμίνες.





> Α και οτι η warrior  τις εχει μέσα. στεκουν αυτα ρε παιδια που λεεί?


Πες του ότι κατουράς μέσα στο σέικερ για να χει και η ON βιταμίνες μέσα  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Dipatrx8

Η WHEY PROTEIN 100% είναι ένα ισχυρό πρωτεϊνικό συμπλήρωμα φαρμακευτικής ποιότητας και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι έχει ψηφιστεί ως η καλύτερη πρωτεΐνη τις χρονιές 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 και 2011!!

Η κάθε δόση παρέχει 24 γρ υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτεΐνη και μόνο 3 γρ υδατανθράκων. Η WHEY PROTEIN 100% φτιάχνεται μικρό φιλτραρισμένη πρωτεΐνη ορρού γάλακτος. Ο τρόπος παραγωγής του WHEY PROTEIN 100% εγγυάται την απομάκρυνση της λακτόζης από αυτό το προϊόν. Η πρωτεΐνη ορρού γάλακτος 100% παρέχει μια άριστη ισορροπία των ουσιαστικών και δευτερευόντων αμινοξέων συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των πεπτιδίων γλουταμίνης και μια υψηλή συγκέντρωση των BCAA αμινοξέων. Αυτό βελτιώνει τη διατήρηση του αζώτου και την αύξηση των μυών.

Η WHEY PROTEIN 100% σε μορφή σκόνης αναμιγνύεται εύκολα με ένα κουτάλι και είναι εύγεστη. Δοκιμάστε τη με χυμό ή νερό. Ως προστιθέμενη στη τροφή σας, προσπαθήσετε να αναμείξετε μια κουταλιά (scoop) 30,4 γρ στα δημητριακά ή στο γιαούρτι.


*Το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν για ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα συνδυάζεται με το Flaxseed Oil της WarriorLab, γιατί με την φυτική σύνθεση Ω3 που περιέχει βοηθάει στην καλύτερη ενυδάτωση των μυών, που σημαίνει πρόσληψη μεγαλύτερης ποσότητας πρωτεΐνης από τους μυς.


Οι αθλητές που επέλεξαν την 100% Whey Gold Standard επέλεξαν επίσης:

Flaxseed Oil, Bcaa tabs
*

Τι γινεται? το παρατραβάν για να πουλήσουν ή καπου το στηριζουν ολο αυτο?

----------


## billy89

Βλακείες... οι πρωτείνες έχουν ήδη μέσα ουσίες για απορρόφηση όπως μια που βγαίνει από τον ανανά και μου διαφεύγει αυτή τη στιγμή. Αυτά τα "συνδυάζεται με" είναι καθαρά για να σπρώξουν. Κατά τα άλλα υπάρχουν συμπληρώματα που μπορείς να στακάρεις αλλά όχι αυτά που λένε αυτοί.

Αυτό σου έλειπε κάθε φορά που πας να πάρεις μια πρωτείνη να πάρεις και καμιά δεκαριά προιόντα ακόμα...

----------


## PANAGIAS

καλησπερα σε ολους και ευχομαι με αυτα που θα πω να μην προσβαλω καποιον, απλα θελω οπως ολοι να πω δημοκρατικα τη γνωμη μου οσο σκληρη κι αν ειναι!!! η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειναι αν οχι η χειροτερη απο τις χειροτερες, και θα εξηγησω το γιατι! Πρωτα απο ολα ακριβη και πουλαει περισσοτερο ονομα σε σχεση με αυτα που προσφερει, ευτυχως για μενα πηρα μονο ενα σκευαμα απο την εταιρια και διαπιστωσα το ποσο ελειπης ειναι οχι σε γευση η διαλυτοτητα μικρη η σημασια σε αυτο, αλλα σε αποτελεσματα! Συγκεκριμενα πηρα μια καθαρη πρωτεινη, και οχι μονο δεν με ξεκουρασε... ουτε αποκατασταση αλλα ειχα και θεμα με την πεψη χωνευοταν πολυ δυσκολα!!! ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΙΛΑΩ 100% ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΠΤ ΑΛΛΟ...

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλησπερα σε ολους και ευχομαι με αυτα που θα πω να μην προσβαλω καποιον, απλα θελω οπως ολοι να πω δημοκρατικα τη γνωμη μου οσο σκληρη κι αν ειναι!!! η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειναι αν οχι η χειροτερη απο τις χειροτερες, και θα εξηγησω το γιατι! Πρωτα απο ολα ακριβη και πουλαει περισσοτερο ονομα σε σχεση με αυτα που προσφερει, ευτυχως για μενα πηρα μονο ενα σκευαμα απο την εταιρια και διαπιστωσα το ποσο ελειπης ειναι οχι σε γευση η διαλυτοτητα μικρη η σημασια σε αυτο, αλλα σε αποτελεσματα! Συγκεκριμενα πηρα μια καθαρη πρωτεινη, και οχι μονο δεν με ξεκουρασε... ουτε αποκατασταση αλλα ειχα και θεμα με την πεψη χωνευοταν πολυ δυσκολα!!! ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΙΛΑΩ 100% ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΠΤ ΑΛΛΟ...


Φιλε καλησπέρα. 
Για ποιον προιον μιλάς καταρχήν πρωτον. Πες κατι παραπάνω γιατί έτσι όπως το γραφεις όντως ακουγεται κάπως.
Δευτερον , τι να σε ξεκουρασει; Πρωτεινη παίρνεις, δεν κάνεις μασαζ. 
Την γνωμη σου να την λες, απλά να την τεκμηριώνεις με καποιον τρόπο. Ποια προιοντα π.χ. έχεις δοκιμάσει που σε ξεκουράζανε;

----------


## vaggan

η πρωτεινη φιλε δεν ειναι για αποκατασταση ειναι συμπληρωμα διατροφης συμπληρωνεις τυχων ελλειψεις διατροφικες δεν εχω δκιμασει την εν λογω εταιρια αλλα τα λες καπως περιεργα

----------


## Feth

Συμφωνω με polyneiko και βαγγελη, τα επειχηρηματα σου ειναι ατοπα. Οσο το οτι σε πειραξε στομαχικα δεν νομιζω να εχει να κανει με την ποιοτητα της, προφανως σε πειρασξε καποιο συστατικο της.
Θα ηθελα να δω παντως ποια πρωτεινη πηρες και σου προσφερε πληρης αποκατασταση? placebo/100
Γενικα παντως, μην περιμενεις ορατα αποτελεσματα/φλεβες/six pack/ταχυ αποκατασταση κλπ απο πρωτεινες.

Παρεμπιπτοντως, εχω δοκιμασει προιοντα (κυριως πρωτεινες) της εν λογω εταιριας σε δειγματα, ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα.




> Δευτερον , τι να σε ξεκουρασει; Πρωτεινη παίρνεις, δεν κάνεις μασαζ.




χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## beefmeup

> ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΙΛΑΩ 100% ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΠΤ ΑΛΛΟ...


100% δημοκρατικα, σα να λεμε 100% βοδινο κρεας :01. Razz: 
σαν τη δημοκρατια δεν εχει :08. Turtle:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Νομιζω οι περισσοτεροι περιμενουν τρελα αποτελεσματα απο τις πρωτεινες και απογοητευονται. Αν καποιος παιρνει πρωτεινη αλλα δεν τρεφεται σωστα και δεν ξεκουραζεται, πως θα αποκατασταθουν οι μυες;
Αυτο βεβαια ισχυει και για αντιθετα σχολια, που διαβαζω και απο reviews sto bodybuilding.com πολλοι γραφουν πηρα την ταδε πρωτεινη και εβαλα 20 lbs μυες σε 2 μηνες.

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και βοηθαει η πρωτεινη, σου δινει 24-27 γρμ πρωτεινη ανα σκουπ, χωρις λιπορα, χωρις ζαχαρες. Αυτο κ μονο ειναι σημαντικο για οποιον ασχολειται με τα βαρη, και θελει να χτισει σωμα, αλλα καλο ειναι να μην εναποθετεις ολες τις ελπιδες σου σε μια whey, οσο καλη κ να ειναι...

Αυτο το τελευταιο το αναφερω γιατι πολλοι λενε ειναι το ιδιο με το φαι, εγω δεν ξερω καποιο φαγητο να μπορεις να το πιεις σε 1 λεπτο, χωρις μαγειρεμα και με 1 ευρώ το σκουπ να σου δινει 25 γρμ πρωτεινη και μηδενικα λιπη κ υδατανθρακες.  Μονο τα ασπραδια δινουν αλλα, προσωπικα λυπαμαι να πεταω τα αυγα κ δεν το κανω. Ισω εχω κατοχικο συνδρομο και δεν μπορω με τιποτα να πεταω φαγητα στα σκουπιδια

----------


## Jonis

Καλησπεραα...χρησιμοποιώ μια whey πρωτεΐνη  Της warrior lab..η γεύση της  δν είναι άσχημη αλλά ρε παιδιά το σεικερ κάθε φορά βρωμάει σαπίλα εκει μέσα..γτ ετσι;; το πλένω κάθε φορά είτε σκληρά με το σφουγγάρι είτε στο πλυντήριο πιάτων αλλά μετά την χρήση πάλι τα ίδια...ανοίγω το καπάκι παιδιά κ η βρώμα φεύγει μέτρα μακριά.. τι λέτε να αλλάξω μαρκα;;κ αν ναι τι μ προτείνεται

----------


## basilis(cult)

> Καλησπεραα...χρησιμοποιώ μια whey πρωτεΐνη  Της warrior lab..η γεύση της  δν είναι άσχημη αλλά ρε παιδιά το σεικερ κάθε φορά βρωμάει σαπίλα εκει μέσα..γτ ετσι;; το πλένω κάθε φορά είτε σκληρά με το σφουγγάρι είτε στο πλυντήριο πιάτων αλλά μετά την χρήση πάλι τα ίδια...ανοίγω το καπάκι παιδιά κ η βρώμα φεύγει μέτρα μακριά.. τι λέτε να αλλάξω μαρκα;;κ αν ναι τι μ προτείνεται


έχω δοκιμάσει άπειρες πρωτεΐνες και άμα ξεχάσω να πλύνω το σεικερ για κάποιες ωρες βρωμάει..γαλα είναι,είναι φυσιολογικό 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Espresso

Είναι μεταλλικό μήπως το σεικερ;
Τα περισσότερα μετά από λίγο καιρό έτσι μυρίζουν

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπεραα...χρησιμοποιώ μια whey πρωτεΐνη  Της warrior lab..η γεύση της  δν είναι άσχημη αλλά ρε παιδιά το σεικερ κάθε φορά βρωμάει σαπίλα εκει μέσα..γτ ετσι;; το πλένω κάθε φορά είτε σκληρά με το σφουγγάρι είτε στο πλυντήριο πιάτων αλλά μετά την χρήση πάλι τα ίδια...ανοίγω το καπάκι παιδιά κ η βρώμα φεύγει μέτρα μακριά.. τι λέτε να αλλάξω μαρκα;;κ αν ναι τι μ προτείνεται


Shaker φίλε πρέπει να αλλάξεις, όχι μάρκα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*H Warriorlab,  No1 εταιρία συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής στην Ελλάδα κλείνει τα 10 της χρόνια και το γιορτάζει!

**Μείνετε συντονισμένοι και ακολουθήστε την σελίδα των X-Tremes Stores στο Facebook, θα ακολουθήσουν X-TREME προσφορές και διαγωνισμοί!
*

----------


## Muscleboss

Χρόνια πολλά στη Warriorlab!

Το ότι συνεχίζει δυναμικά 10 χρόνια μετά συνεχώς βελτιούμενη λέει πολλά! 

 :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Διαγωνισμός 10 Χρόνια Warriorlab!!* 

Πάρτε μέρος με έναν από τους παρακάτω 5 τρόπους ή περισσότερους για να αυξήσετε τις πιθανότητες! 
Ο διαγωνισμός λήγει το Σάββατο, 30 Νοεμβρίου και οι νικητές θα ενημερωθούν με e-mail τη Δευτέρα, 2 Δεκεμβρίου.


*https://gleam.io/IaFJV/10yrs-warriorlab


*

----------


## Levrone

Την αλήθεια να πω με αυτή τη Warriorlab δεν έχω καταλάβει τι γίνεται. 
Ξέρω ότι φτιάχνεται στην Ιρλανδια. 
Η μάρκα αυτή δεν έχει σάιτ να μπεις να δεις κάποιες πληροφορίες? 
Σε κάποιων εταιρειών τα σάιτ βλέπεις και φωτογραφίες του εργοστασίου για παράδειγμα. Εδώ την ακούμε τόσα χρόνια αλλά κάτι δεν έχω δει , εκτός και αν έχετε δει εσείς. 

Έπειτα να πω και κάτι άλλο , είναι λίγο ακομψο , ακόμα και αν είναι θυγατρική των Xtreme  , να φοβάσαι να μπεις μέσα στα Xtreme μη και δεν ψωνίσεις Warriorlab. 

Βρίσκομαι σπάνια στην Ελλάδα , τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια έτυχε δύο φορές να πάω στα Xtreme. Μόλις μπήκα και ζήτησα κάτι από συγκεκριμένη μάρκα (Ινκοσπορ) η πρώτη απάντηση ήταν ότι τη βγάζει και καλύτερo προϊόν η Warriorlab. 
Επειδή τυχαίνει να ειμαι φίλος των Inkospor γύρισα κι εγώ και του απάντησα του πωλητή "οκ παληκάρι μου , από το μαγαζί θα ψωνισω αλλά μη με στέλνεις αδιάβαστο"..
(Και μιλάω για προϊόντα του ίδιου μαγαζιού , εντάξει το να συγκρίνουμε Inkospor με Warriorlab , είναι σα να συγκρίνουμε πολλά με λίγα..)

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Κώστα σου μετάφερα το πόστ που ήταν γενικότερης φύσης από το προιον στην Αξιολόγηση.

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:

http://www.warriorlab.com/

Και στο site των XTR υπάρχει μια εκτενής αναφορά που πιστεύω λύνει κάποιες απορίες:

https://www.xtr.gr/el/warriorlab.html

----------


## Levrone

Καλά το έκανες Κώστα.  :03. Thumb up: 

Θα το ψάξω το σάιτ να δω τι και πώς λέει.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Mad strength ripper

Κυρίως τα προαυξητικα της αξίζουν!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*New Face - The Same High Quality*


Η Warriorlab Αλλάζει πρόσωπο και έρχεται να μας ξανασυστηθεί!

Νέο design στα αγαπημένα σας προϊόντα διατροφής με τα ποιοτικά standards να είναι όπως πάντα τα υψηλότερα.

Νέα προϊόντα που είναι σίγουρο ότι θα σας συναρπάσουν καθώς και νέες εξελιγμένες φόρμουλες με τις καλύτερες πρώτες ύλες του κόσμου.

Creapure®, Kyowa® Quality L-Glutamine, Opti-pep®, BioPerine® και DigeZyme®

Σύντομα, όλη η σειρά συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής της Warriorlab θα είναι διαθέσιμη και στα 54 καταστήματα της X-Treme Stores όπως και στο e-shop www.xtr.gr

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σήμερα τα ειδα και απο κοντα στο κατάστημα της Καβάλας , νέα προιόντα ακόμη πιο ψαγμένα και ποιοτικα και το κυριότερο με τόσες ανατιμήσεις λόγω της παγκόσμιας κατάστασης στην οικονομία η εταιρία Γουόριορ κράτησε στο ίδιο επίπεδο τις τιμές 
Για μένα μετράει και η ικανοποίηση όσων τα χρησιμοποιούν που βοηθάνε να πετύχουν τούς στόχους τους , αλλα μπορούν να τα υποστηρίξουν και οικονομικά

----------

